# k-60 love feste



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

So all this talk of the glorious K-60 touched my heart so I started using it again.

It does have it's advantages, lighter and needs less footprint than the Dreel.
When to use it? Homeowner says line cleared within a year = K-60

When not to use it? Long run or Homeowner says, been five years since line was
cleaned and we pulled out lots of roots back then = Dreel

Dislike that feeling of possible failure as the roots or wipes build up is more than the K-60 will do.
Let's face it. The K-60 is a medium duty machine at best.

Even worse is when you have to pull the K-60 out and get the Dreel out of the truck.

But so far in the last week or so I've used the K-60 a good dozen times and it came through.
(got stuck good once but with a lot of grunt and dish soap it prevailed)

God Bless the K-60 lol


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been considering one but I'm still on the fence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I've been considering one but I'm still on the fence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey! I've been considering a Duracable drum...we should switch units for a spell:laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

fixitright said:


> So all this talk of the glorious K-60 touched my heart so I started using it again.
> 
> It does have it's advantages, lighter and needs less footprint than the Dreel.
> When to use it? Homeowner says line cleared within a year = K-60
> ...


How did the dish soap help to unstick the cable????im havin a hard time seeing how this can help


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sparky said:


> How did the dish soap help to unstick the cable????im havin a hard time seeing how this can help


Science I guess! I never would've given it a second thought, but the last time I got my k-60 stuck with about 160' out, I didn't think I was gonna get it out. Ben told me the soap trick and with some elbow grease and about 30 mins I was able to do what I couldn't do all dammn day.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

The soap lubricates the cable and often gets it unstuck. 

I carry a few bottles on the truck.
Good for cleaning up any messes too.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Science I guess! I never would've given it a second thought, but the last time I got my k-60 stuck with about 160' out, I didn't think I was gonna get it out. Ben told me the soap trick and with some elbow grease and about 30 mins I was able to do what I couldn't do all dammn day.


How many bottles of soap did you pour down the drain and how much water did you run behind it???


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Science I guess! I never would've given it a second thought, but the last time I got my k-60 stuck with about 160' out, I didn't think I was gonna get it out. Ben told me the soap trick and with some elbow grease and about 30 mins I was able to do what I couldn't do all dammn day.


I learned the soap trick from Rick. He always talk that on the forum.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sparky said:


> How many bottles of soap did you pour down the drain and how much water did you run behind it???


I used almost a full sized bottle and mixed a little at a time in a bucket to allow mixing then flushed it for what I felt was enough to make it out the 160'. Don't know how many gallons, just added and flushed....pulled back some cable....added and flushed....pulled back some cable and so on.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

When I'm stuck and pissed I pour several bottles down the clean out undiluted.

I use what ever is on sale and often get the buck a bottle cheapo but when the better 
brands are on sale I stock up. 

Never once charged the customer for a soapy scrubbed sewer.


----------

